# History of Cannabis....introduction to North America...????



## NorthofEngland (Dec 21, 2013)

Was marijuana growing, in South America, when the first Europeans arrived?

How much difference is there between the indigenous strains that are found in the Americas?
Are Colombian, Panamanian and Mexican types similar to each other?

Are the strains found growing in the Caribbean similar to the strains of the Americas Mainland?

Does Hawaiian have more in common with Americas strains OR East Asian varieties...?

I was once told that North American Indians used weed in their PEACE PIPE rituals.
Any truth to this?

Cannabis hemp was an incredibly useful plant to early man.
When moving to new hunting grounds I would think that a bag of seeds would have been an essential item.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2013)

I only grow landrace sativas..there are roughly 6 types in central america and mexico 
Some categorize into lowland and highland..I don't know if I agree with that but...
Most will flower 14-17 weeks and are more dense in structure. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kiwi-seeds-mexican-haze/prod_3114.html
That is a very typical Mexican plant but not super quality, does look like a lowland and one of few that I would actually purchase..one of few that is actually a Mexican plant at all lol...
They are very different yes.. besides the high altered from different terps they have different cannabinoid ratios.. you have lowlands that smells of honeysuckle, very floral with a higher cbd content and shorter flowering time. These are not hybrids as some believe but hybrids are out there yes, mainly from cartels.. she has a sister that smells of sweet melons https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-seeds-cannalope-haze/prod_2948.html ..looks like that, and cucumber even all taking that sweet honeysuckle smell.. its another lowland of different region with also a short flowering time and same high...but she has a delicious marshmallow pheno hiding in her.. on the opposite end of the spectrum you have the limes and mangoes..lime can range from nasty Crayola to straight lime juice and has a very racy high and long flower some pushing 18-19 weeks. The mangos are very euphoric and trippy. They can range to a sweaty cheesy type citrus funk.. all of these are very different in growth and structure but NONE look like a "haze" they really pack on for the most part..I will never grow a "haze" 

I hope I don't sound braggadocios but I can (so could any sativa grower from that region) tell for the most part what the plant will taste like and the high associated just by growth structure...same way some growers can instantly recognize that sour d growth https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-east-coast-sour-diesel-haze/prod_4433.html like that.... so yea their is a huge difference between all these strains especially the true landraces that aren't hybridized together but have kept their traits..the sour comes from Mexico as well..not diesel mind you just the sour. Many don't know the true sour and expect a diesel to come with it 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848604-dsc-0186-zps75733e9d/ my Mexican sour
Mexican is very different than columbian and Jamaican....I have my "specialty" in mexican. growing strictly land races for over a decade..I do grow a lot of south american but can't tell you the regions and be confident in their qualities etc...but a strong astringent funk not cheese but dusty..idk how to describe comes from s.a. so does the spicy peppery and are the base for many strains. they can typically flower up to 24 weeks Mexican doesn't like to turn purple but the further south, columbians and sa will.. Mexican is very much a hybridization that readapted over generations..such creates the mango that I mentioned can turn sweaty spicy cheesy..they are much higher in thcv and will obliterate the more soothing high from mexican.. Jamaican is like columbian in many ways but none are the same from anywhere. A real experienced grower can still tell all the differences in flavor etc just by looking at the structure of a sativa
well lol that's all my ramblings for now...


----------



## NorthofEngland (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice one, qwizoking.
So what's the belief in the origin of the Americas Marijuana plants...?

Did it go over with the first humans to cross Beringia (Bering Strait land bridge) about 25,000 years ago?

Most folk don't realise what an essential plant it was for early humans.
Not just to get high, but for rope, textiles, oil and the pain killing/spiritual aspects of inhaling the smoke.

*SATIVA'S*
Do you grow them outdoors, only?
With them being so big I cant imagine an indoor grow.

I prefer the effects of Sativa's.
Less 'heavy' and couch locked,
More suitable for chatting and laughter - Sativas don't sap motivation like strong Indica's.


----------

